# Romans 10:1 Who is 'Israel'?



## satz (Oct 9, 2006)

*Romans 10:1 Who is \'Israel\'?*

Romans 10:1 Brethren, my heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is, that they might be saved.

I know this might seem like a simple question, but who is the Israel of Romans 10:1 ? Is it a general term refering to Paul's kinsmen according to the flesh? (Rom 9:3) Or is it a more specific reference to those elect Israelites who have not yet turned to the gospel?

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 15, 2006)

In the immediately preceding verses, Romans 9:30-31 is comparing "Gentiles" to "Israel," so I believe "kinsmen according to the flesh" is the correct interpretation.


----------

